# Mouthing and Bitting - Old Fashioned Equitation Advice



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for this!!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a very interesting read! Very relevant for me as well, because I've got a youngster that I'm going to need to start working on this process with, and I'd really like to make sure that he stays as soft and supple as possible.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Heavens Hoopla - you must be getting up there in years - so old fashioned and so unfair to say it is the rider and not the horse!

Well done, excellent post - I think we went to the same school of hard knocks.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

very goodread  thank you


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Very informative - thank you.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Our experiences couldn't be more different but I agree with your entire post.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Great post, I agree with what you have written! I have always believed that you should look to the rider as being the cause of most problems and not the horse when it comes to bitting issues, and of course, to rule out and/or take care of any health or dental issues. 

I have a question though. I have in the past used a full cheek snaffle bit that had a ring with copper keys hanging down in the centre - would this be the same concept as what you mention about using the curb chains to mouth and play with? I used this bit on my 17.1 hand TB who had been race trained when I got him. He did seem to like this bit and I did get him nice and soft and responding in it. Now I just use a regular french link snaffle on him, he even goes nicely in a happy mouth snaffle! I really believe that he taught me a lot about proper riding as I really had to concentrate on proper contact, feel and timing or he would be leaning and pulling and heavy on his forehand.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

A mouthing bit is the same idea and I've actually quite a lot of old key mouthing bits. Inherited them over the decades. 

I actually don't use them though and I don't recommend them because they tend to be quite heavy and even when they are light weight I've never personally found them any advantage over a curb chain or normal bit in terms of making a mouth.

I also know folks who have used them and taken them off after a while to discover that some of the keys are missing and heading south! 

Finally at some point you have to change the keying bit to a normal bit and my experience is that the horse misses all the extra stuff and just stops looking for the contact.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

I should have added that what I most commonly use for my own youngsters is just a very uncomplicated soft unjointed rubber bit once they're mouthed.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Very informative! and gives lots to consider on future rides


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I liked it! As my old mentor would say "Hands Hands Hands HELLOOOO HANDS Girl! Stay out of his mouth to stay on his back!!"


----------

